# My 5x5 grow tent setup! I have three questions!



## projectpanda831 (Nov 21, 2020)

Well, I've tried everything to control the humidity in my tent but no luck. As soon as I start my inline duct fan, my humidity drops dramatically. I'm just going to start growing in hopes I grow some good buds at 25-35% humidity.
With that being said... I do have three last questions...

1. Do I have to keep my inline duct fan turned on at all times (including Veg)? Or only turn it on when it starts to smell? (air circulation/ventilation perspective). I currently the fan set to 309 CFM.

2. How do I calculate my EC? I have a TDS meter. I filled a cup with purified water and got a 39 PPM and 82 μs/cm. What is my EC? _(Amazon and official website doesn't show if the meter is calculating under a 500 PPM or 700 PPM scale)_

3. I will be growing in Fox Farm's Coco Loco and will be using the Fox Farm's 'Soil Feeding schedule' for my first grow. I am told the Coco Loco has nutrients and shouldn't be necessary to feed for the first three weeks, only give them water of a pH level of 6.0. Once I start feeding on week 4, I will only be feeding half the recommended dose stated on the schedule. I will only be using Big Bloom, Grow Big and Tiger Bloom. I also have a bottle of Cal-Mag Plus (2-0-0) but I don't know how many tsp's I need per gallon of water and how much to give per week. Any suggestions?

****I will be giving my plants purified water**** _My tap water has a PPM of 270 but I'm told that's too high_.


----------



## pute (Nov 21, 2020)

You don't need an inline fan in veg.  Open the vent at the top and bottom and you will create a natural air flow.  If the humidity gets to high use a desk fan on the bottom vent to create the necessary ventilation to lower it.


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 21, 2020)

1- I use an inline fan in veg, it pulls air through a carbon scrubber at a low speed and exhausts outside of the grow area. Growing weed, even in veg has a particular smell, so I take the extra step to scrub that air as well.

2- The formula to calculate the two numbers is out there. Here is a good link to do that - TDS EC PPM

3- I have all of those nutrients in the room with me. On the back of the bottles, they give a suggested feeding in ml, which is a beneficial measurement unit when mixing a gallon or two at a time.


----------



## pute (Nov 21, 2020)

I have two filters as well. One for my flower tent and the other for the whole room which also scrubs veg and I run it through my lights in flower to outside.  Running it through the lights helps cool the flower tent.  Sounds complicated but not.


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 21, 2020)

That makes sense to me


----------



## Growdude (Nov 22, 2020)

I don't understand why you don't plug your inline fan into the humidity controller, it will cycle on and off and control your humidity


----------



## projectpanda831 (Nov 22, 2020)

Growdude said:


> I don't understand why you don't plug your inline fan into the humidity controller, it will cycle on and off and control your humidity


I did this and it does work but I thought I'm supposed to keep my inline fan going at all times specially during the flowering stage when it smells?


----------



## Growdude (Nov 22, 2020)

Its going to cycle fast enough


----------



## cardgenius (Nov 22, 2020)

It doesn’t need to run all the time, thats why you have the controller. It will cycle the fan on and off as your temps and rH hit whatever limit you set it too. If your passive intake vents are open, the fans you have inside the tent circulating the air will draw in fresh air while the inline fan is off. 

Those AC Infinity fans have an option to come with a really nice temp and humidity controller. You should have gone that route instead of having a separate temp and humidity controller that the fan ultimately has to plug into anyways.


----------



## projectpanda831 (Nov 22, 2020)

cardgenius said:


> It doesn’t need to run all the time, thats why you have the controller. It will cycle the fan on and off as your temps and rH hit whatever limit you set it too. If your passive intake vents are open, the fans you have inside the tent circulating the air will draw in fresh air while the inline fan is off.
> 
> Those AC Infinity fans have an option to come with a really nice temp and humidity controller. You should have gone that route instead of having a separate temp and humidity controller that the fan ultimately has to plug into anyways.


True. I'm new, learning from my mistakes. I will get the Controller 67 as soon as AC/Amazon gets it back in stock.


----------

